# Ragyo vs Senator Armstrong



## Zhen Chan (Feb 14, 2014)

Because fuck bitches get money.



Fufufufu Life fibers vs Nano machines son

Who wins?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 14, 2014)

_"Having said that, there?s a limit to the leeway that supports Metal Gear, a leeway that is overstepped with Revengence?s final boss. I thought The Adventures of Shaggy and Scooby: Bloodsoaked Robot Assassins was a bit schizophrenic in tone, but even those wavering and hazardous rails the game then goes off. At this point every halfway threatening villains is dead and we're reaching the culminaton of a plot about child organ harvesting and an attempt to assassinate the president in order to destabilize the middle east but then, well, I won?t spoil it, but imagine watching something like, say, Ghost in the Shell, but right before the end you sit on the remote and TV switches over to an episode of Biker Mice from Mars, or Dragon Ball Z where special guest villain turns out to be Hulk Hogan who goes on about how awesome right-wing policies are for 20 minutes before doing body slams on everyone who disagrees."_ - Yahtzee Croshaw


----------



## TehChron (Feb 14, 2014)

^ (use bro) sounds salty as fuck


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 14, 2014)

TehChron said:


> ^ (use bro) sounds salty as fuck



Yahtzee almost always sounds salty.
Didn't stop Revengeance from ending up in his Top 5 Games of 2013, though.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

They are more or less comparable in stats. Ragyo is a little stronger in attack power and general durability but Armstrong can take cutting attacks with more ease.
Armstrong is also faster, at least based on calcs.
MGR:R characters are Mach 300+ while KLK only has a Mach 54 calc for now.
Albeit it could easily change if Sanegayama's claim on FTL speed is legit.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Feb 14, 2014)

Mach 300?
I thought they were only in low hypersonic range.
Shows what I know.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 14, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> Albeit it could easily change if Sanegayama's claim on FTL speed is legit.



i severely doubt it is considering it was scoffed at in-story by the data expert


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

Im The Evil Mastermind said:


> Mach 300?
> I thought they were only in low hypersonic range.
> Shows what I know.



No surprise.
It's actually quite a recent development after I re-played MGR:R, this time on my PC.
There are 3 feats I lazily calced and gave Mach 150-300 results.
I may have to go soon so I'll explain it later.


----------



## Blue (Feb 14, 2014)

Not sure what Armstrong would do to her. Even completely pulping her probably wouldn't help and if Byakuzan Satsuki couldn't sever her life fibers, Armstrong can't.

Meanwhile Ragyo is just casually ripping hearts out of people with until-now unbeaten durability

And we know how Armstrong died


----------



## Aphelion (Feb 14, 2014)

Have not played MGRR, but would Armstrong have any way to resist Ragyos mind control?


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

With nanomachines, of course.
They can regulate the thoughts and emotions of people.
Brain-jacking via nanomachines is also far from uncommon, albeit most people have protection against it to an extend (so it more or less turned into a synonym for hacking).
It stands to reason that the nanomachines could also resist Ragyo's nerve-sewing tech.
Especially Armstrong's super-powered nanomachines.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2014)

I should probably calc that base clash with Satsuki that Ryuko did. It'd send the girl's DC up by a fuck lot.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 14, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> No surprise.
> It's actually quite a recent development after I re-played MGR:R, this time on my PC.
> There are 3 feats I lazily calced and gave Mach 150-300 results.
> I may have to go soon so I'll explain it later.



Yes, please explain. Are you were we were playing the same games?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2014)

kind of annoys me that the best speed feat in the show is still the tennis ball one.


----------



## Ulexvx (Feb 14, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> kind of annoys me that the best speed feat in the show is still the tennis ball one.



Ryuko was dodging and outspeeding a barrage of missiles and supersonic projectiles during her fight with Nonon and she even managed to catch one of them out of the air 

Ragyo just literally instantly teleported behind Ryuko and ripped her heart out. Ryuko couldn't react at all.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2014)

would be calc stacking to calc though.

Took a look at that speed of light slash thing, if you ignore the whole lightspeed claim feat is double digit mach at best


----------



## Bioness (Feb 14, 2014)

She "literally" teleported? No, Ragyo just moves faster than everyone else.

The speed of light feat was debunked within seconds by the show itself. Hoka said not only was it impossible but that the attack was an illusion that gave the impression of such speeds.


----------



## Ulexvx (Feb 14, 2014)

Bioness said:


> She "literally" teleported? No, Ragyo just moves faster than everyone else.
> 
> The speed of light feat was debunked within seconds by the show itself. Hoka said not only was it impossible but that the attack was an illusion that gave the impression of such speeds.



She still speed blitz Armstrong so it doesn't even matter


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2014)

Bioness said:


> She "literally" teleported? No, Ragyo just moves faster than everyone else.
> 
> The speed of light feat was debunked within seconds by the show itself. Hoka said not only was it impossible but that the attack was an illusion that gave the impression of such speeds.



I think you misinterpreted that statement.

He says the speed of light claim is a lie, but the afterimage/illusion shit is a separate statement about his own tactics he plans to use against nui.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 14, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> I think you misinterpreted that statement.
> 
> He says the speed of light claim is a lie, but the afterimage/illusion shit is a separate statement about his own tactics he plans to use against nui.



I was actually thinking we could calculate his attack speed from that scene. But that brings up the problem of those images not all being real (I think?).

Unless am I missing something again?


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Yes, please explain. Are you were we were playing the same games?


I didn't even know you played MGRR.
And given how adept are you at calcs, I'm not surprised you haven't noticed these feats.

Anyways, I mentioned 3 of them.
First one is the most obvious so I start with this.
In the final scene in the fight against Sundowner the latter got flung by an explosion, sending Sundowner flying straight towards Raiden.
This is also the moment when you can freely slice him up into pieces.
While Blade Mode is active Sundowner barely but moves.
An extremely tiny distance.
Meanwhile Raiden is delivering slashes under 1/15th of a second.
The combination of these was a Mach 100-300 result.

Second feat is fairly easy to reproduce whenever you fight Hammerheads.
In that certain scene the helicopter sends you a barrage of Sidewinder missiles which you use like an improvised stairs to reach the target.
During this "quicktime event" the missiles move 0.1 meter per frame while the helicopter's rotor does a 90 degree spin.
Yet when you get to cutting up the chopper in the same scene the rotor's spins only 5 degrees while you deliver half the slash.
0.6*18*2.5/0.1 = Mach 270

Third is kinda difficult to quantify so I only used an estimate.
When performing a Zandatsu move, projectiles like bullets and such slow down to nearly a complete halt.
Meanwhile Raiden performs an elaborate sommersault maneuver, provided the enemy is in the air.
So the Mach 2 assault rifle bullet moves maybe 1 or 2 centimeters while Raiden does 3-4 meters.
If I manage to analyze this properly the feat could be even sub-relativistic.
But well, I'm also not sure if using the Zandatsu scene is legit.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I was actually thinking we could calculate his attack speed from that scene. But that brings up the problem of those images not all being real (I think?).
> 
> Unless am I missing something again?



Which bit do you want calced?

I took a look at it earlier and while impressive it's not as good as the tennis ball feat.

maybe you have other ideas for how to calc it though.

everything monkey did was real, he was moving that fast.

When dog mentions illusions and stuff he's talking about his own invisibility camo technique.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 14, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> I didn't even know you played MGRR.
> And given how adept are you at calcs, I'm not surprised you haven't noticed these feats.
> 
> 
> ...



People here never bother to know me beyond the <1% posts I make in the Cafe. It has also been at least 7 months since I've played through the game.

Thank you for posting it though.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

No problem.
I planned to share these anyways.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 14, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Which bit do you want calced?
> 
> I took a look at it earlier and while impressive it's not as good as the tennis ball feat.
> 
> ...



My mistake, rewatching it you are right that Hoka (dog) was referencing his own abilities. It does appear that Hoka was just saying Uzu's (monkey) statement was a hyperbole.

Nui was dodging and getting hit by the attacks, so I don't think using her would work. You could go by frames. Count the number of Shinai swords in each frame, then measure the distances each hit travels.

Although yes, spelling it out like that makes me think it won't be impressive at all.



For comparison. 

Maybe the speed Raygo took to move fro mthe stage to behind Ryuko, but that too would be lower than the Tennis feat.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah like I said I looked at it early.

rough calc put it at about Mach 20.

nice but not useful when the tennis ball feat exists


----------



## Blue (Feb 14, 2014)

Armstrong doesn't have mach anything travel, he couldn't escape from Ragyo

And he would definitely need to


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

He very much does.
Armstrong has his big leap move which works which he does prior to dropping parts of MG EXCELSUS at Raiden.
This jump even appears during Blade Mode.

That and characters below his level have similar feats.
He can't quite pass kilometers with this method but dozens or maybe even a few hundreds of meters is definitely within his scope.
Besides, why would Armstrong even need long range movement speed to escape Rgyo's attacks?
He only needs to dodge.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2014)

is ragyo in junketsu or in base btw?


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think it'd make much difference.
Sure, Ragyo is stronger with Junketsu but by how much?
It's unquantifiable just like her speed compared to Satsuki/Ryuko (whose speed is > 4 Devas whose speed is > Mako).


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2014)

It'q unquantifiable but it should put her well beyond base.

though the scale is getting ridiculous at this point.

Satsuki in Junketsu=<Base Ryuko<<<<<Ryuko in Senketsu<<<<<<<Ragyo in junketsu


----------



## Aphelion (Feb 14, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> It'q unquantifiable but it should put her well beyond base.
> 
> though the scale is getting ridiculous at this point.
> 
> Satsuki in Junketsu=<Base Ryuko<<<<<Ryuko in Senketsu<<<<<<<Ragyo in junketsu



To be fair, it's pretty clear Satsuki wasn't actually trying to fight Ryuko while she was being controlled, just hold her off, kind of like when two star Mako fought Ryuko.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, that's like saying that Mako with her 2-star Goku Uniform was equal to Ryuko.
Which is, hilariously enough, pretty much right when we talk only about their OBD stats.
In-universe there's a vast rift between them.

Similarly, base Ryuko was not Satsuki's equal in power.
Albeit she did push her somewhat so it'd be similarly ridiculous to assume that she was even weaker than 2-star Mako.
As for why she could suddenly even approach Satsuki's strength in base...
it could be easily explained by with her internal Life Fibers awakening thanks to Ragyo's manipulation.
Thus it was like fighting against a pseudo Kamui user.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2014)

I don;t think so.

Ryuko was very much over powering Satsuki when their blades clashed, whenever they went into a blade lock Satsuki was shaking while ryuko was... not.

Awakened Life Fibers might be a legit thing except we already know it also powered up her kamui by the same amount, so whatever base increase doesn't matter when we're specifically looking at how Ragyo compares to Satsuki through Ryuko *in that episode*


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

1+1 = 2
I think it's the easiest way to look at it, then.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2014)

you lost me


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2014)

1 = Ragyo in base without a Kamui. The powerlevel of Satsuki w/ Junketsu.
1+1 = Ragyo with the Kamui.


Of course Ragyo was kinda stomping Satsuki even in base and her affinity with Junketsu is far higher but without anything else definite to go by that's the best assumption to make.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 15, 2014)

yeah that makes sense I guess.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2014)

ryuko was actually holding her own in base against satsuki for a little bit before she decided to use her skin for the glove that routes all of senketsu's power

now that we know satsuki was never using junketsu to full effect at all, and we also know that ryuko is a hybrid, it's possible that she's close to satsuki-with-junketsu's level in base


----------



## zenieth (Feb 15, 2014)

Did a quick calc on Base Ryuko's strike. DC wise it came out to 7.5 tons. Based off of what debris flew out.

Though if we assume the Dust outline is an indicator of what all was destroyed (since most of it was covered in dust)

Then Base Ryuko's slash completely shits on any other feat Senketsu Ryuko's accomplished thus far.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 15, 2014)

Didn't we have a town level calc much earlier?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 15, 2014)

idk

calcing off dust is a bit iffy


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nanofibers.



Is the world ready for such a combination?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 15, 2014)

mfw armstrong in the clown outfit


----------



## zenieth (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 15, 2014)

that one bit where satsuki turns around and gets socked by the headless corpse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ElprfDjqR2g[/YOUTUBE]
I see some potential future PC mods


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 15, 2014)

Ragyo for mom of the year


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Ragyo for mom of the year



ReliusxRagyo OTP


----------

